# radio installation problems



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this...

I want to install a new DIN size radio replacing the factory one. I have a '93 Sentra E. The factory radio works now. I am installing this radio: Sony MEX-BT2600

http://pdf.crse.com/manuals/3278366111.pdf

I use a harness to connect the wires, so installation was painless, but there's a problem: the radio works correctly if I do NOT connect the antenna (cd, bluetooth etc...), but *if I DO connect the antenna, the radio freezes up and the buttons don't do anything, the unit doesn't respond* (it still has power, screen ...). Is this some sort of grounding problem? I am in Europe, I bought the new radio here, but the Sentra is american, can this be a problem (different type of antennas or whatever?)?

The harness has a ground wire which I connect to a screw on the frame.

The antenna connector is the normal DIN type, not the Nissan Diversity type, it plugs straight into the Sony unit.

This is the only related info I found from the manual of the radio:

_"This unit is designed for negative ground (earth) 12V DC operation only.
If you have a power aerial without a relay box, connecting this unit with the supplied power connecting lead may damage the antenna (aerial).
Notes on the control and power supply leads
• The power antenna (aerial) control lead (blue) supplies +12 V DC when you turn on the tuner, or when you activate the AF (Alternative Frequency) or TA (Traffic Announcement) function.
• When your car has built-in FM/MW/LW antenna (aerial) in the rear/side glass, connect the power antenna (aerial) control lead (blue) or the accessory power input lead (red) to the power terminal of the existing antenna (aerial) booster. For details, consult your dealer.
• A power antenna (aerial) without a relay box cannot be used with this unit."_

Oh yeah, I found this info posted by someone on this forum _"By the way you NEED a antenna adapter, if you dont get one you will not only not have FM but the radio grounds through the antenna wire, and it will not turn on unless you ground it without using the harness."_


What am I missing here? Do I need some adapter? What kind?




Also, can anybody suggest me a decent installation kit I can buy online so I can attach the new radio? (Is there one where you only have to use screws to connect the radio to the bracket, and screws again to connect the bracket to the car frame? So you don't have to used the tabbed frame thing.)

METRA 99-7615 Radio mounting dash kit for new stereo Nissan Sentra 87-94 Upper Dash; Offers quick conversion from 2-shaft to DIN, includes lower dash location trimplate, high-grade ABS plastic, instruction manual DASHKITS;

Anyone use this one before?


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never seen a Sentra of that model year with power antenna. Di you hook up that wire? If so try to cut it leaving enough romm in case you have to resplice it to work properly in the harness.

I just installe a new radio in mine by using only the wires necessary to operate radio. Just matched diagram of car to the wiring diagram for the radio and it works great.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So if i read this right the problem is the antenna shield is grounding the radio?

If so then i would say your options are
1) the magic adapter ?
2) an antenna that has an isolated shield.
3) cut the shield away from the antenna plug for about 1/4 inch.


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

93 sentration said:


> I have never seen a Sentra of that model year with power antenna. Di you hook up that wire? If so try to cut it leaving enough romm in case you have to resplice it to work properly in the harness.


so: the harness has a short wire hanging which I suspect is for grounding, as the end of the wire has one of those metal loops which you can secure to a screw on the car's frame. do I need to use this at all?
If I remember correctly:
- when I connected this wire as ground to the car-frame AND inserted the antenna wire, the radio would freeze if it was already turned on.
- when I did not connect this grounding wire, the radio did not turn on.
-> actually I did not try connecting the antenna in this second situation. Might this be the problem? That I'm NOT supposed to ground using this harness-wire-ground, because it's using the antenna as ground?




93 sentration said:


> I just installe a new radio in mine by using only the wires necessary to operate radio. Just matched diagram of car to the wiring diagram for the radio and it works great.


Did you use a harness? Did it have this ground wire?

Maybe it's just in the harness for the odd case that you don't have an antenna, but still want to use the radio as a CD player for example, so it would be the ground then?

complete newb here... :loser:


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

IanH said:


> So if i read this right the problem is the antenna shield is grounding the radio?


hmm no clue



IanH said:


> If so then i would say your options are
> 1) the magic adapter ?
> 2) an antenna that has an isolated shield.
> 3) cut the shield away from the antenna plug for about 1/4 inch.


... or disconnect the harness ground wire from the frame?


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm using a Nissan-to-ISO harness like this one. Do I need to connect the grounding wire with the loop at the end to the car frame?
Or does the antenna ground the radio, like someone added before?
If I'm connecting both, that's why the radios freezing up?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

having too many grounds, and connecting them badly creates ground loops and this gives problems by making humm, however this is very unlikely in this installation..
Where does the black plug go? into the radio I assume?
you need a ground on the head unit, this is normally through the chassis on my B14's, Frontiers or Toyota's. ( haven't touched the N16 or Pathy) 
Having to many grounds will not shut the head unit down.
I read in a Crutchfield last night about the magic Antenna converter being included in their kits where required, so there is such a device although I still don't know what it is or does electrically. Will try and find out.

to answer your question if the ground wire with the ring terminal goes to the radio it is not required, if it goes to the chassis then ground it. In my opinion anyway....


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

the black plug goes to the radio, so the ring terminal goes to the radio.
I connect it to the chassis. The radio turns on, works etc. But if I plug in the antenna, the thing won't respond to button presses/knob turns, and it stays turned on.

The factory radio works well with this antenna.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What antenna does the head end manufacturer recomend ? is there an isolator ?

Ok do try this
disconnect the black gnd wire / ring terminal... antenna connected.... then expect no change

remove ground from antenna, ie remove from fender, expect to work properly then

re-connect black gnd, expect to continue to work.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

had a thought, before doing anything more disconnect the ring terminal and measure the voltage on it If zero confirm with ohm meter that its a short to head unit ground ( ie the case)


----------

